# My deaf-and-crazy white demon



## Poison (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, meet my "deaf-and-crazy white demon" named Diesel. Almost five years of love and crazyness! When I think that nobody wanted to adopt him BECAUSE he was deaf... they missed something, let me tell you! He's the devil in disguise but fun, loving and... stunning if you ask me!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. Well everyone who walked past lost out and you were the winner. You have a stunner there.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

He's gorgeous! What a lucky cat to have found someone to accept him as he is!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What wonderful pictures! He's just fine, and his doggy friend is pretty cool too.  Thanks for adopting a "hard to place" cat. And posting here to show the joy helps too. It can encourage others to follow in your track.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow, he is gorgeous!! And quite a handful, it looks like. Good thing he has a doggy buddy to keep him busy.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He is a beautiful cat!! I love the pictures - the one of him as a kitten on your dog's back...at first I was wondering why you were posting a pic of your dog. It took me a couple of seconds to see Diesel.  DeafDogs&Cat also had a deaf cat (imagine that) who's quite a character. You two could trade notes on the crazy antics of deaf kitties!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome! He is absolutely stunning! Deafies are amazing. Munch (my deafie) is a bit of a goofball, too. We have a ton of fun. 10cats2dogs also has a deafie.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Poison! 
OMG! He is so CUTE! That fourth picture, he's in, looks like he's part Winter Mink! What an expression! 
And yes, I also have a white, blue eyed kitty, that's deaf!
Her name is Snowflake, and she's also quite the character!
Sharon


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

WOW! incredible pics everyone! I have a white kitty myself. she's not deaf but she was 10 1/2 and front declawed when we met her at the humane society and it broke my heart to know she'd been passed over again and again for 2 1/2 years before we found each other. I love her like nothing else!


----------



## oddsauce (Nov 16, 2015)

Diesel is gorgeous! So glad you found him. 

My first cat was mostly blind when I took her in and she was the sweetest. Everyone at the rescue center had no idea why no one wanted her. 

Their loss, your gain


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Amazing photos, love love! <3 Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Zelly (Nov 17, 2015)

Diesel is quite handsome!


----------

